# Losing network connection after 1-2 weeks



## Ben (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

I have a server running FreeBSD 9.1 AMD64 current patch level. dmesg follows. After about two weeks the interface suddenly shuts down. The server works without any problem, just the interface (em0) gets lost and can't be recovered.

[CMD=]ifconfig em0 up[/CMD] has no effect, it only writes the message 
	
	



```
Could not setup receive structures
```

Pastebin (dmesg and sysctl): http://pastebin.com/EUUg36uu
Anybody can help?


----------



## johnblue (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi Ben,

This might be related:

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=13792


----------



## Ben (Apr 1, 2013)

Hi,

No, NFS is not used, and ZFS is not used either. The kernel module is loaded though.

I tried the settings here: http://doc.pfsense.org/index.php/Tuning_and_Troubleshooting_Network_Cards and will see if it works now.


----------

